# Position of Fluval U2 in 10g tank?



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I ordered a Fluval U2 internal filter and it's scheduled to be delivered by Monday. I was wondering if I could get some suggestions (doesn't matter if they're not the same) on where to put it in my 10g tank for the best tank circulation. I have plants, no CO2, but I suspect it's the same thing.

I have a Hagen AquaClear 30 in there right now in the middle of the back glass, and it seems to work better than on the left end of the back, so my best idea is to do the same thing with the Fluval.

The difference is the Fluval has a 360* output plus the spray bar going down the middle to the input. I'd really appreciate any suggestions. Thanks.









http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/us/product/A470-u2-underwater-filter/#.UvyFC_ldWSo


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I have one of these in my 55 along with a canister.

Put it at the top on the side of the tank and lay it sideways, use the spray bar that will give you the best circulation. However it will cut about 4 inches of light from the left or right side of the tank. I love the simplicity of the filter and how great it works though. I scrapped the carbon inserts bought a couple fluval u3 sponges and cut them to size, and use matrix of bio media. Plus it pushes my co2 around the 48" tank very nice


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply  I should have got the filter today except for the miserable weather. I have been googling and watching some YouTube videos on the filter (there are some) and I'm more familiar with the parts and how it works.

I did pay attention to your suggestion - aesthetically the best spot would be in one of the back corners. I'll try to do that with the water stream from the upper nozzle moving the water a bit under the surface and hitting the front about half-length.

I'll be running with no carbon pads and no Biomax, just sponge.

Any comments? Please don't hesitate to say what you think.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

The only sucky thing is it gets clogged fairly fast. I clean myne out once every month in a half or so.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

That's alright, I clean my AquaClear every week with the water changing, scraping the front glass, extracting as much of the algae as I can. I have 3 kinds of algae going in the tank right now, nasty stuff. The appearance of some BGA the other day has me worried - I've had some bad experiences with BGA. Hopefully the new filter will help, and I beat BGA before by vacuuming the gravel.


----------

